# seeking lease <45 mins Albany



## bullit (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking for a lease, under about 45 mins of the Albany Mall area... must include turkey because wife loves to tag along.
Please advise if you have anything or know of anything... prefer PM.
thanks,
tw


----------



## bullit (Jul 20, 2013)

Any size... just looking to find a place that I can enjoy hunting and the outdoors. Willing to abide by whatever rules.


----------



## danoutdoorsguy (Jul 21, 2013)

Support Our Troops ! 6000 Acre lease/ club, still hunt - $1980 (Waycross Ga) We do accept credit Cards & we can break your dues up into two payments.
We are putting together a new still hunting lease with 6000 acres. Lots of deer hog and Turkey. It will be Trophy Managed and used part of the time to take our Wounded warriors hunting. We are only inviting 19 Members and you can bring your immediate family. If you are interested in becoming a part of this then please call or email me for more info. We may be adding another 4000 acres to this depending on the response we get. Guest will be allowed after first two weeks of each season.
It will be on of the biggest private still hunt areas around. The mix of pine to hard wood is 60/40 with lots of creeks and bottoms to hunt. 19 MEMBERS total on 6000 acres 352-817-5405


----------



## bullit (Aug 5, 2013)

still interested in something... club or private...


----------



## rackhunters1974 (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a club in plains ga its qdm 675 a year it covers you and your spouce. It has pond and creek on it . 275 acres pines age from 8 to 15 years old the out line of the proptery is oaks if ya would like more info just give me a call 2293142580 I have some photos also if ya would like me to send


----------



## bullit (Aug 28, 2013)

still looking


----------



## rackhunters1974 (Aug 30, 2013)

*hunting lease*

I still have an opening if ya like to know more give us a call 2293142580 his name is mark


----------

